# ISO review



## jim baird (Nov 16, 2009)

My post a few years back drew some colorful replies.

This could be just a show of hands but comments are sought.

How many here are dealing with ISO review of Building Codes Effectiveness Grading Schedule?

My contacts with these people have consumed considerable time and have yielded little fruit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

The previous BO spent a lot of time a few years back on the ISO request. The only fruit from this is the Fire Department has "educated" the council on the "importance" of having a low ISO rating for the community so it helped to ***** our education travel budget.


----------



## jim baird (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

Thanks MT,

Fire Departments here are a fiefdom in themselves, and do not communicate much with building codes people, as funny as that sounds.  They have their own relationship with ISO anyway.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

I have found nothing good about them as to building codes, when and if they ever call on me again I will tell them that I do not have time for there nonsense  :twisted:


----------



## Mac (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

I completed the request early this summer, and got a fine looking report back. The grading system is flawed in many areas. One is Sec 105 "Adopted Building Codes" - because NYS codes are adopted a the state level, so they scored us lower. There are other examples.

ISO gathers free information from local governments. Then they repackage it and sell it to the insurance industry.

But it is a great looking report!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

I do private inspections for multiple insurance companies on private and commercial properties and not one form has ever asked for the ISO rating of a building department. FD's yes but not building departments.


----------



## cboboggs (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

I will agree with Mac. Nice looking report, no advantage for the municipality.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: ISO review

Ditto to Kearney, I got stuck with it shortly after taking over as CBO almost five years ago. Spent a LOT of time compiling info, the interview.......when I got the results, I questioned a few of the results, and pretty much was blown off. I have not ever been asked what our score was, have never seen it used as a comparative device for a building department. So, when they come calling again........thanks, but no thanks.


----------

